# wiffins revenge



## timidwolfchild (Dec 15, 2006)

Closing his eyes eye he felt the bitter cold, it was freezing but that did not stop him from going with his mission. Turning his head he kept on walking feeling the coldness of the blizzard. Younger wiffins would of stopped hours ago, but not graphite. Graphite was not a quitter. Mostly if he had his mind set on something. And that something was the pack of wolves that he was going to raid. He needed more females, he needed more pups in his pack, and he did not care what happened while he gets them. Folding his wings he stopped and listened to the sound of pack on the other side of the trees. Soon it will happen, soon enough, this night when every one is asleep he will get them.first he will kill the guards then take the feamles

Carnage knew that danger was on its way. He could sense it, taste it, feel it, smell it, and most of all hear it. Of course it was the blizzard that was the danger, or was it for some reason it seemed that there was more then the blizzard to fear. Looking upon his pack he could tell that sensed the danger as well, ok so most of them sensed the danger. There was few who didn’t. his daughter everon was one. She was to bust trying to catch the snow to relize that there was adnger. everon was one strange wolf, at times it semed she cared more about playing then her own safety. Turninig his gaze he watched his first advisor and the captain walk over to him.  “what is the news? Tell me please bloodlust”
“we found footprints” hearing the distress in bloods voice carnage listened intently. “ wolf or other?” “ looks wolf but bigger then we have ever seen. Four times bigger then our foot prints sir” now knowing that the  danger was more then the blizzard he knew that he had to take action. Dismissing blood he walked over to everon and her bigger sister icewing. “icewing we have danger close so I would advise you and evie sleep in the den tonight.” “ yes father”

evie was furios. Her father knew that the den smelled like wet dog mingled with blood breath and urine. And that was the worst smell in the world. Horrible. Lightly closing her eye but not quite to fall asleep. She would wait till the rest of them were asleep before she would go back out.

Walking inside the den after another quick look at the pack territory carnage was more then tired, all he wanted to do right now was sleep with his mate snowdrop. Curling himself close to her body he could feel the warmth of it. It was soothing and bef ro he knew it his eye closed and he was asleep.

Getting up now evie made her way outside. It was late, very late. The stars were shining brightly and evie was so tired. But what she didn’t know was that she was not the only one awake at this time. Taking a few more steps, she saw that the guards were not out. They should have been. They should have been watching over this pack. Being so tired she stumbled over a big lump of fur. Turning her head she could see that it was sawdust one of the guards. “ wake up you, this is not time to sleep” . lightly touching him with her paw, she felt wetness. Bringing the paw up to her face she saw red. Sawdust was not asleep but dead. Then she heard it snarling and growling. Then a scream of pain and all was silent. Then a blue of dark grey ran past her. Turning her headf she saw a wolf, or a wolf creature. He was big, very big and muscular, with bat wings. But what scared her most of all is when he turned to her all she could see was red eyes. There was no black or any other colour. She gave a gasp of surprise as she saw the blood trickling down his jaw. He smiled at her and jumped grabing her by the shoulder with his teeth. She whent down with a lot of blood. she gave a howl as the pain shot up her legs.

Graphite watched this female stumble, he watched her bleed, and he watched her howl all with a smirk on his face. She would make a perfect mother, of his children that is. Turning his head he watched as carnage and as few other wolves came running over to him. Walking so he was right beside this female he howled. One minute they were there the next they were back with his homeland.

The last thing evie saw before everything whent black was her father.

The last thing carnage knew was the he was running to his daughters attacker and the next he jumped on snow. They vanished before his eyes.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE (Dec 15, 2006)

Good start timidwolfchild. Is this straight fiction or are you actually running a campaign where the PCs are wolves? 

If you wrote this on MS Word and then pasted it in, you might want to run it through spellchecker; there are a couple of misspelled words. Also, when writing dialogue, remember to start a new paragraph when the speaker changes. Otherwise it can get confusing for the reader.

BD


----------

